# My Observations and Words of Wisdom



## gary s (Jan 31, 2018)

*My Observations and Words of Wisdom*​
​
I have been smoking meat for over 50 years and a member of this Forum for 7 years.

I have helped numerous people get started smoking and answered no telling how many questions. Which I truly enjoy.

The two things I tell everyone, and stress is “KEEP IT SIMPLE” and “GET TO KNOW YOUR SMOKER”

If you do these two things with a little practice you will be cranking out Super BBQ and it will be fun and easy.

I realize some of you are just starting out and learning.

There is a world of information on this site on just about anything you want to smoke, grill, cook, make or preserve.

Just like anything you do in life the more you do it the easier it gets. Once you get comfortable with your Q try different things, rubs and sauces.

I like Technology as much as anyone, but I am seeing way too many people get way to wrapped up in it when it comes to smoking. *example* “What temp do you sauce ribs” and “I keep checking my temp and my IT doesn’t go up on my Brisket” etc. , etc.  

I am not knocking temp gauges I have several. But learn by looking, touching and feeling, bend test, tooth pick test.

That is the best and surefire way to check your meat and see if it is done. 

Now in saying that there are always exceptions Prime Rib for one use a temp gauge.

Back when I was a kid and learning to smoke I didn’t have any temp gauges not even on my smoker, so I learned Old School. Had there been or had I had access to them, you bet I would have used them. But I would still have used the touchy feely, bend and toothpick test.  

I think (My Opinion) to many people are relying way too much on their temp gauges. I see all the time “I took the temp to such and such but it was tough” “What temp do you wrap”, “My Brisket has been at 170
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 for two hours what do I do” on and on.

Use your temp gauge and probes as a guide, then check it yourself. Simple, Simple.


Also get to know your smoker. What I mean by that is its characteristics. Hot spots, Cold spots, how long does a split last, how well you can regulate your temp with your damper?  Electric guys check your temp against a probe see if it is reading true.

After all these years of Smoking its pretty much second nature to me. I know when I need to add a split how well it holds temp and I can regulate mine from 100° up in 10° increments by fuel and damper control. But I have had a lot of practice.


Main thing is Don’t Stress Out  or Over Think It, have fun and learn the basics and enjoy some great BBQ


Thank you


Gary


----------



## weedeater (Jan 31, 2018)

Gary,  

Great post.  I think the greatest advice in your post is for people to learn their smoker.  Spend some time with it.  Experiment with it.  Take notes on all your cooks.  What worked, what didn’t.  Log how often you added splits.  What were the temp swings, etc.  Do your experimenting with a forgiving cook like a butt for pulled pork.  But above all else have fun and don’t sweat it.

Weedeater


----------



## oddegan (Jan 31, 2018)

Thank you for your thoughts Gary. I'm into this for the relaxation of doing things that take time. I'm a machinist in a production shop in my everyday life where I follow detailed work instructions and have to hit relatively tight tolerances and always on a deadline. I don't want to turn my hobby into what I do at work. I like to write down what I'm doing and how I'm doing it but for the most part it's all about chilling out and burning some meat.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2018)

Great Thread, Gary!!

I agree with all you said---100% !!
I'm pretty specific about my times & temps, but if I wasn't I wouldn't be able to produce easy to follow "Step by Steps".

Bear


----------



## gary s (Jan 31, 2018)

Weedeater brought up a great point I should have addressed  TAKE NOTES
I did do this for several years and it really helps

Thanks Weedeater

Gary


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 31, 2018)

Well said Gary. I've only been smoking for around five years or so and have a long way to go but I find myself getting caught up in all the technology out there and sometimes wonder why. Then when you watch some of the best bbq places in the country cook,it begins to sink in. It's technique and practice not technology that makes good BBQ .
Again well said Gary


----------



## Phil Chart (Jan 31, 2018)

One thing I forgot to mention 
The more smoke on my UDS the better I'm getting and have made better BBQ on that than my Bradley or the Weber charcoal grill.


----------



## hank2000 (Jan 31, 2018)

Well said


----------



## noboundaries (Jan 31, 2018)

Expressed perfectly!  Whenever I forget the KIS advice, I end up working a lot more than I need to during a smoke.


----------



## ab canuck (Jan 31, 2018)

Great advice, Simple and true, I am always learning with things I do, Weather on the grill, smoker, or charcoal. Keeping notes is a great idea I have slipped away from. I should also get back into that. Everything helps and KIS is a must especially when new at this. Thx. Gary


----------



## Ed Crain (Jan 31, 2018)

Well said the notes is what I really need to start even if not perfect it would give you something to look at and change instead of trying to remember what you done


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 31, 2018)

Notes!!!
LOL---Like Gary, I always forget to mention that too, but I have all my old notes yet. I have 8 full Spiral Bound 11" notebooks full from all my notes. Usually one Page per Smoke from Prep to consumption. Then I use the notes to make my Forum Thread Post. Then I turn the page, and use a spring clip to keep it ready for the next smoke.

If I didn't take notes, I'd be having to do every smoke as if it's my first smoke of that item.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Feb 1, 2018)

Thanks guys, I think some of my smokes seam like the first time ???:eek:

Gary


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 1, 2018)

I had been taking pretty good notes, but the last few smokes I've gotten lazy and tell myself I'll write the notes down tomorrow....3 days later when I finally realize I need to write them down, I forget a lot of the details. As stated above, they certainly are very helpful to have.....That is, GOOD notes.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 1, 2018)

Great post my friend.
Too many people worry way too much over every little aspect of smoking a piece of meat.  BBQ is supposed to be enjoyable and relaxing.  Definitely not stressful.  They worry way too much about the little things like temp swings.
Learn the basics.  Learn your smoker.
Chill out and enjoy a day by the smokerr.  IMO that's what its all about.
Gary


----------



## chef jimmyj (Feb 2, 2018)

Great point and I agee. The only other point that needs to be addressed is, the therm is the best tool to determine you have reached a safe IT. The old school and visual, " Cook until the juices run clear, " while safe, usually also indicates the meat is over cooked. The thermometer will guarantee you are safe and perfectly done...JJ


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 2, 2018)

GATOR240 said:


> I had been taking pretty good notes, but the last few smokes I've gotten lazy and tell myself I'll write the notes down tomorrow....3 days later when I finally realize I need to write them down, I forget a lot of the details. As stated above, they certainly are very helpful to have.....That is, GOOD notes.




LOL---If I waited 3 days before taking Notes, I'd be lucky if I remember what it was I smoked!!! :rolleyes:

Bear


----------



## weedeater (Feb 2, 2018)

One of the things that really helped me in learning my smoker was as mentioned before taking notes.  One tool that helped me emincely was some templates I downloaded from this site. Don’t know where to find them now on the site but below is one page of the four pages I use on cooks.  Maybe someone can post a link to these templates or others that they use.  Simple to say take notes but much easier to fill in the blanks.








Weedeater


----------



## gary s (Feb 2, 2018)

I have transferred all my notes and recipes to my computer

Gary


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 2, 2018)

gary s said:


> I have transferred all my notes and recipes to my computer
> 
> Gary



Yep, me too.  I use a spreadsheet. Some years I do great, like the last nine months of last year and so far this year.  Some years, not so good. I completely skipped 2016 and didn't do real well in 2015. 

Each year of data looks different because it seems I focus on different things from year to year.


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 2, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> LOL---If I waited 3 days before taking Notes, I'd be lucky if I remember what it was I smoked!!! :rolleyes:
> 
> Bear




When ???:rolleyes:


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 2, 2018)

For smoking with charcoal and wood - I go first by reckoning based on ~25 years of experience, to estimate how much fuel and time I will need for a given amount and type of food, on a given type of cooker. I watch the behavior of the fire. Then I go by the food's appearance backed up by temp measurements. That gets me in the ball park but there can always be surprises.

The main thing I've learned is that no single criterion is enough to assure a good cooking session. Maybe the appearance says Yes but the temp says No, or the other way around. Maybe the promising-looking fuel turns out to be a disappointment, or maybe the supply runs out too soon. Experience helps the ability to observe and adapt and improvise if needed. As an old TV commercial once said, "Sometimes, the stunt fails." And sometimes you simply blunder into a perfect outcome, as seen many times on this board when someone says their first-ever smoke came out perfectly.

What I don't like, and I see little or none of it here, is people putting each other down for anything from technique to equipment, even to what does or does not taste good. The BBQ boards I was on 20 years ago were flame wars with regional, religious,  racial and gender hatreds completely ruining the enjoyment of what should be a fun pastime. That's why I left that whole scene for more than a decade.

Here, if you bring some new method or flavor, or even just ask for advice, people are receptive to it. Everyone on this board learns something new. That's what makes it fun to pursue this, because no one in isolation could ever come up with all the ideas we share.


----------

